# Ninjaid



## MineOwnKing (May 31, 2015)

What is this 'Ninjaid" thing I keep reading in the forums?

I'm not up on all the modern jingo jango.

Is it new?

I'm assuming it means an attack or something.


----------



## Ireth (May 31, 2015)

To "ninja" someone is to accidentally post at the same time as them, so your post shows up first (and possibly repeats or makes moot their post).


----------



## MineOwnKing (May 31, 2015)

Wow,

I would have never guessed that meaning in a million years.


----------



## Ireth (May 31, 2015)

MineOwnKing said:


> Wow,
> 
> I would have never guessed that meaning in a million years.



It makes sense, because the faster poster is sneaky and unseen until it's too late. Like a ninja.


----------



## MineOwnKing (May 31, 2015)

Hmm,

I like_ bonzai_ better.

My fishing buddies and I used to plan bonzai fishing trips to Canada. (9 hours of drive time.)

_Bonzai_, meaning that we had no plan, no money and no desire to return.

Like bonzai bombers, we would descend upon the sacred fishing grounds and tune out the world.


----------



## Penpilot (May 31, 2015)

MineOwnKing said:


> Hmm,
> 
> I like_ bonzai_ better.
> 
> ...



I could be very wrong, but isn't it Banzai, as in Banzai charge? 

And not Banzai bombers but Kamikaze? Who yelled "Tennou heika Banzai" or "Banzai" for short before crashing/charging, meaning long live the emperor?


----------



## MineOwnKing (May 31, 2015)

Penpilot said:


> I could be very wrong, but isn't it Banzai, as in Banzai charge?
> 
> And not Banzai bombers but Kamikaze? Who yelled "Tennou heika Banzai" or "Banzai" for short before crashing/charging, meaning long live the emperor?



Probably,

  I never gave it much thought.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (May 31, 2015)

MineOwnKing said:


> Hmm,
> 
> I like_ bonzai_ better.


I like bon_sai _better!

*VIDEO* - Watch for five seconds for the bonsai scene, or just start from the beginning and watch the whole episode if you've never seen this before.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (May 31, 2015)

Also, it's "ninja'd"—apostrophe D as in past tense form for words that aren't actually verbs (internet grammar).

It's not ninjaid as in Ninja ID:






Watch out for this John Dale Meyer. The sneaky prick would riddle your back with throwing stars for the price of a cup of coffee.


----------



## MineOwnKing (May 31, 2015)

Got it,

Thanks


----------



## Feo Takahari (May 31, 2015)

I was expecting Ninja Sex Party. "Look! The Shut the **** Up Fairy came to bless your incredibly long story!"


----------



## MineOwnKing (Jun 1, 2015)

Feo Takahari said:


> I was expecting Ninja Sex Party. "Look! The Shut the **** Up Fairy came to bless your incredibly long story!"



Um, O.K.

Thanks Feo Takahari,

Always good to hear from the Dark Lords, rock on!

How about if I start a new word...bonsai with an x? Bonxai!

An X can sound like a Z, right? Xavier?

From this point hence, _Bonxai_! will have multiple meanings when used by me. 

_Bonxai!_ can and probably will mean:

A. Cool!, rock on.
B. Stellar!, stay classy
C. You Suck!, go away
D. Beer me!, I'm drunk
E. Wow!, that chick is hot
F. OW!, I stubbed my toe
E. Ninja Fairy Sex Party!
F. I have no money and no plan!, let's go fishing


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Jun 1, 2015)

MineOwnKing said:


> A. Cool!, rock on.
> B. Stellar!, stay classy
> C. You Suck!, go away
> D. Beer me!, I'm drunk
> ...


____ it, Dude. Let's go bowling.


----------



## Reaver (Jun 1, 2015)

Legendary Sidekick said:


> ____ it, Dude. Let's go bowling.




I'm talking about drawing a line in the sand, Dude. Across this line, you DO NOT... Also, Dude, chinaman is not the preferred nomenclature. Asian-American, please.


----------



## MineOwnKing (Jun 1, 2015)

I should make the list go all the way to Z.

I'm open to any new definitions.

E........


----------



## Miskatonic (Jun 2, 2015)

Sounds like poisonous Kool aid used to dispatch an enemy.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Jun 3, 2015)

How can Kool Aid dispatch an enemy?

*Oh, yeah…*


----------

